# When what you see doesnt match what you hear...



## CodeSurfer (Jul 4, 2005)

I ran a call the other night... 1 y/o 2nd degree burns to his left leg, butt and groin.  Turns out the 11 year old cousin was bathing the baby and didnt check the water temp. 

The story didnt completely check out because they said that the cousin had put the baby in the tub and left it there resulting in the burns, but if the baby had been sitting in the water it would have bilateral burns to both legs and up to however high the water was.  

My problem was the mothers reaction to what was happening and the injuries not being consistent with the story.  Does anyone else find this a little unsettling? Should I have brought it up to the ER staff?  :unsure:


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 4, 2005)

If you have suspicions, you need to report it. The California mandatory reporter law (which applies to EMS personnel) requires a verbal report to the PD having jurisdiction immediately (or as soon as practical) with a follow-up written report within 48 hours. Don't mean to scare you, but you can be charged with a misdemeanor and lose your license/certification for failing to report if you have suspicions, regardless of whether anything adverse happens to the PT.

Also, you may have local requirements...in LA County, we're also required to report to the County besides local PD.

For more information:

California's Domestic Violence & Mandatory Reporting Law: Requirements for Health Care Practitioners (PDF)


----------



## vtemti (Jul 4, 2005)

Pretty much the same in Vermont. Not only are we required to report the situation, but I feel it is a moral decision also, especially when it involves children that have no control over there own well being.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jul 4 2005, 08:49 AM
> * Pretty much the same in Vermont. Not only are we required to report the situation, but I feel it is a moral decision also, especially when it involves children that have no control over there own well being. *


 Same here in WA.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 4, 2005)

CodeSurfer,

I would report it, even now I'd go back and say something.

That does seem weird, and while it's definitely possible it was nothing, it really could be a sign of something more serious.


----------



## emtbuff (Jul 4, 2005)

I have to agree with everyone else.  It doesn't hurt to report it.  From what you said the story and injuries don't line up.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 4, 2005)

As a helathcare professional you have an obligation & legal responsability to report any "suspicous " injuries. If you are expecting a physician to do it... I wouldn't.  Making a repoer is not going to hurt anyone .. but; not might...

Be safe, 
Ridryder 911


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 30, 2015)

I disagree


----------

